# crawl forward



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

soo.. anyone have a trick for slowing the forward speed down? i know put it in first  but how could one make 1st even slower? fiddling with the adjustment for the shifter itself maybe?? ive heard also replacing the friction wheel for a bigger diameter than stock would also hold true.. but how do you adjust to fit so it doesnt take off at the pull of the crank?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You can adjust the linkage to slow down all forward gears and speed up reverse gears.
You can change out the pulleys. Larger pulley on the bottom or smaller pulley on the engine.
You can sometimes add an extra notch into the shift plate between N and 1.

The other thing you can do is bump the drive handle a little at a time when blowing snow.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

the pulleys too yeah duh! lol ill try the adjutment first though love free mods 
im assuming no more than 2 turns favoring reverse otherwise it might very well `ghost`when in neutral?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am not sure how yours adjusts, but yea if you go to far it will start moving in neutral. Not really an issue as neutral really doesn't do anything. In fact, if you can get it just right you can use neutral as an extra gear.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

I used tohave neutral as an extra gear but then 5th meant the rubber was slightly off the edge.. and since i use 5th to move it around it kept bugging me..just readjusted it with more reverse bias (not sure how else to word it) it felt a tiny bit slower after.. it makes 2nd reverse as fast as it can go this way.. any more and itl bind the linkage soo..will see when the snow flies i guess

thanks Shryp, your always there quickly to to back up our ideas or point in other avenues


----------

